# Sword and Sorcery



## Philip Overby (Sep 3, 2011)

Any recommendations?  I recently bought the anthology *Swords and Dark Magic* which is supposed to be a re-imagining of the S&S genre with stories from Abercrombie, Erikson, Moorcock, and others.  What I read of the book I really enjoyed (I sort of jumped around) but some of it didn't really _feel_ like S&S.  Didn't really capture  Robert E. Howard, Fritz Lieber, and others who laid the foundation.  

I really love this style of fantasy but it seems to always get swept under the carpet in favor of epic fantasy.  If anyone knows of any new or old S&S worth checking out, let me know.  I always enjoy a good pulp-ish romp!


----------

